# ADA Aquasoil Amazonia, how much depth?



## Vito (10 Jul 2008)

Im currently setting up my Juwel rio 125 with ADA AS and Order two 9l bags and one 3l because its better to have more than need moor any way I have been trying to set up the hardscape today and I am pleased with it but i only used one 9l bag and half of the other, so I still have a fair bit left, my only concern is that ADA recommend 9l for 60l aquarium, mine is double that, dose the substrate compress once water is added??

The current depth is 3cm at front and slope to 6-7cm at the back, what do you guys think?

im going to be only planting carpeting plants such as hc and hairgrass and maybe something taller right at the back if that helps....

Thanks

Vito.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jul 2008)

It doesnt matter how deep it is (as long as the plants will stay in), the roots will move about in the dead spots, Tom Barr slpoed it up to 1 foot in depth on the large 1600g he did!


----------



## Vito (10 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> It doesnt matter how deep it is (as long as the plants will stay in), the roots will move about in the dead spots, Tom Barr slpoed it up to 1 foot in depth on the large 1600g he did!



Oh I see, I was just wondering because of the substrate is im small balls form, over time if it breaks down will the overall layout of the substrate eventually flatten out, im just a bit confused as to ehy ADA would recomend soo much substrate. in the long run will it effect me if i dont go buy their guidlines?

I just want to be sure before I add water...

thanks again.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jul 2008)

many aquascapers not only use it because of the nutrients, but also because of its ability to stay in mounds! Perfect!


----------



## Vito (10 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> many aquascapers not only use it because of the nutrients, but also because of its ability to stay in mounds! Perfect!



Awesome, i got a fair amonth of AS left, i think AE will take the unopend 3l pack or i might keep it for future tanks....

Thanks for the help mate


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jul 2008)

I asked AE when i was going to purchse some, just so i knew that i would have neough, Richard said it is fine


----------

